# Hysterosalpingogram what to expect?



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

Just as the title says really .... I have been referred for a hsg now and wondered what to expect?

Thanks.


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello ButterflyWishes

I had a HSG last year and it wasn't as bad as I thought. 

The hospital should give you some anti-biotics and tell you to take some painkillers before hand and if I was you I would take them also take a sanitary towel as I had some bleeding afterwards and had to have a horrible hospital towel lol. 

They will put you in a hospital gown and go through the procedure with you then you lie on a table with a machine above you (it looks a little scary but it's ok). They will then give you a good clean (which I found mortifying even though they do this everyday). Then  they thread a catheter into your cervix which doesn't hurt then they will put the dye in as they take the x-rays now this bit is uncomfy kind of like an intense period pain but it's over within 10-20 seconds. 

Seriously it's not as bad as you think it will be and you will be fine. Try to stay relax and breathe through the cramp.

Nat xx


----------



## lisacully (Sep 5, 2012)

hi ya I'm just wanting to no if there as been any1 out there which as had a Hysterosalpingogram to see where there fallopian tubes are blocked and if they will be able to unblock them. Ive just had a laparoscopy to be told 1 of my fallopian tubes is no good and my other is blocked swollen and something else but Can not remember what he said as had only just come bk from having my laparoscopy so i still had the anasetic inside me. he did tell me it dosnt look good for me to be able to have a baby naturally and minght end up having my fallopian tubes removed for a better chance of ivf working. just wondered if there was any1 out there having the same problems and if there fallopian tubes were unblocked?


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey

I had a HSG which found both my tubes were swollen and blocked with fluid and I have been told they can't do anything and my DH and I are going for ICSI. 

I think sometimes if tubes are partially blocked a HSG can clear them but I'm not sure on how often that happens. Talk to your consultant again and ask him to repeat everything he told you. 

When your tubes are blocked a HSG isn't the nicest of things to go through didn't they do one when they gave your a lap?

xxxx


----------



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for your reply Nat and all the advice, especially so the warning that they will give me a clean as I might not be quite as mortified as I would of been had I not known  
Hopefully it won't be as bad as I am imagining....

Were you able to go back to work the next day or would you advise to book a few days off just incase? xx


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

You will be fine try not to worry (I know that is easier said than done.)

I went back to work the next day to be honest as soon as I was dressed I went to the supermarket next door and did a small food shop and then got the bus home lol. DH was with me though and I do recommend taking someone with you, he couldn't come in with me but knowing he was outside helped. I had a bit of mild period like cramps that day but was fine. 

After reading about it and letting my imagination run wild I was bricking it I really was frightened (at this point I had never even had a smear so I was very scared) but it wasn't that bad. The intense cramp wasn't the nicest thing in the world but it was gone very quickly. 

On my HSG they found both my tubes were blocked which might have made the cramp worse than normal as the dye tried to push through. 

xxx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Here's a copy of what I'd written about mine in my diary on here!

I donned the lovely hospital gown flashing my bum about and went in to the xray room. I got up on the bed and he put the speculum in - a lot less unpleasant than when my gp has done smears so we were off to a good start! He then comes towards me with a large (and I mean large!!) blob of cotton wool and said I'm just going to clean the neck of the womb. Actually it wasn't really noticeable, but the sight of the size of what he was planning to put in there was a bit of a shock 

So there I am, legs akimbo and they start sorting out the tube and the dye - all whilst making conversation about how they couldn't find things because someone had moved it all. They were lovely people and they were doing their best, but it felt like my dignity was sneaking out of the door in embarassment at the sight of me!  They get there in the end and he puts the tube in - ok, that's a surprise that didn't hurt! Now a little pressure as I inject the dye.

   - that was a shock, he was probably lucky I didn't kick him in the face! Anyway it passed very quickly and he said right that's great, off you go!

Natalie gave a very good description though and it really is fine - it did hurt when the dye went in but it was honestly only for a few seconds. I drove home after and had a few period like cramps for a couple of hours after and then I was fine. Good luck, not that you need it


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

I think with IF your dignity goes out the window. I think donning backless hospital gowns trying not to sure your bum and having your legs open is something to get used to lol.  

xxx


----------



## ruby5 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Butterflywishes,

I had my hysterosalpingogram couple of years ago. It was fine, most part a bit like a smear test, a little uncomfortable when they inject the dye but as someone else said it only lasts few seconds. My tubes were clear but the image of my uterus looked like it was bicornuate (seperated in 2) but in the end after furthur investigations was all normal. The radiographer who did mine was lovely and told me the results at the time with the images,

Goodluck x


----------



## ELKA82 (May 24, 2012)

I am with all other girls. Its little bit unpleasant, but nothing as i read before went to mine. My tubes were squashed, not blocked and dye helped to open them.


----------



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your replies, much appreciated and I'm feeling much better about it now 

Whatever happens at least it hopefully brings us a step closer to our baby


----------



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

All booked for Monday 24th September!!! Eeeekkkk!!!


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Good luck you will be fine.   

Trust me it isn't that bad like I said an intense cramp. 

Let us know how it goes hun.

xxx


----------



## sweetcupcake (Jul 29, 2012)

Good luck 
It will be fine, I didn't get any pain at all, even with the dye.. I got to watch it all on a screen too. Quite interesting to see. 
I did get period type cramps after, but I've had worse period cramps tbh. I took some ibruprofen before I went. I would advise this, just incase.
I don't get my results till 26th, so fingers crossed.
Let us know how it goes  x


----------



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

Had it done ... My tubes are clear and it was no where near as bad as I imagined. My stomach is a bit tender and have a bit of cramping but otherwise I feel fine!

Relieved all is OK but at the same time still feel in limbo with no real explanations as to why we might not have fallen pregnant and no real answers.

Does anyone knw if the hsg shows your tubes are clear can it still mean you have endometriosis?


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey butterflywishes

I am glad it went well and wasn't as bad as you thought, I had been thinking about you. 

And that's great that your tubes are clear   I'm not sure about it showing up endo.

Good luck 

xxxx


----------



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

Thanks Natalie! Just glad its over now and hopefully can have a little break from any more tests now until after Xmas.
Hope things are going OK with you?xxx


----------



## mrsmcb (May 12, 2011)

Hey

Glad it went ok for you, I just saw your post and was going to explain a little how my HSG was. It is nice for people to tell you 'it wasnt bad' but i think it is nice to get the other peoples comments too so you are a little more prepared! 
Mine was bloody awful lol but it seems most ladies go through them with no problems, i'm a rare one I think!
Hugs and good luck xx


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Butteflywishes I bet your glad it's over! It's always nice to have it all over and done with for a while.

As for me starting to down regulate on 5th October so very excited! 

Good luck hunni

xxxx


----------



## mrs-pugh (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi im new to all this and i am also about to start my first cycle of clomid i have been TTC for 4 years and have just had an hysterosalpingogram it was unplesant and i found it uncomfortable but bearable and the nurse and dr were very plesant considering i was shall we say exposed they made me feel comphy and the dr explained every step i was told that my left overy and tube was blocked but the right was fine. Im about to start my first cycle of clomid im very nervous and awaiting AF. i have invested in a CBFM would any1 say they were any good . If you have painfull AF`s then u will be able to bare this easy its so worth it to get a diognosis. . sorry about spelling


----------



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

Hi mrs-pugh

Glad your hsg was bearable 
I think you are right ... I have very painful AF's and the pain from the HSG was no where near like my period cramps.

As for the CBFM - I don't know much about them but I was using just the basic ovulation sticks and the nurse at our fertility clinic told me to stop using them, because there is no evidence to suggest they help create a pregnancy. She said if you are unsure if you are ovulating then they are helpful initially to establish that but said quite often once they actually pick up a 'peak' its too late.
Are your cycles regular? Because mine are, and they worked out for us at the clinic between which dates we should be getting busy  

Good Luck


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi all,

Just has my HSG, worst experience ever, any ideas what happens now? i see my consultant in 3 weeks time, just wondered if there was anything i could be doing meantime? Any advice is greatfully received. 

Hope everyone is well.


----------

